# Sweet Tea?



## GaSwamper1 (Jun 2, 2014)

This may have been covered here already but I didn't see it yet, forgive me if so. So.. what's the story on the sweet tea seed I see advertised in GON? Do the deer like it, turkey, what does it like to grow in, will you plant it in yur plot and not be able to get the stuff out? Always lookin for a new plot candidate so lets hear if anyone has any experience with it yet or even heard anything.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 3, 2014)

There are a few threads on this topic. This one may be the most useful though.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=740345&highlight=sweet+tea+seed


----------



## TJay (Jun 3, 2014)

I was trying to find out more about it too so I just went ahead and bought a bottle to A - see if I could get it to come up, B - see if the deer would eat it.  I went down to our club and planted it down an old road where I have a ladder.  From what I understand it is a shrub that comes back year after year so I think you'd want to plant it around the edges of a food plot rather than in the plot.  One important note don't lime it!  It doesn't like lime or calciferous soil.  I hope to get down to the club this weekend to check cameras and see if that stuff germinated, so I'll pass along an update.


----------



## GaSwamper1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link Dawg. Please do TJay I'm interested to see what your gonna find after the little bit of interesting reading I've found.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 5, 2014)

*Sweet Tea Pics*

Hi fellows I hope you don't mind my weighing in here but wanted to give you a visual.  I try to keep up with what's being said about my Sweet Tea.  We are in Greenville, FL, which is 40 miles east of Tallahassee.

The first photo was taken this morning outside my office.  I shook a small amount of Sweet Tea seed into the raggedy looking "flower bed" at the entrance to my office and scrubbed them around under my boots.  My wife and I agree that this was about 3 weeks ago when we first started getting nights consistently above 60 degrees.  We were getting a lot of rain and they were up within a week.  

Notice they didn't come up in the area where the straw was too thick but did on either side.  The bottom edge is right next to asphalt.  The picture was taken toward due south.  No morning sun (from the building) and evening sun is quickly cut off by the cross tie.  It may have come up through the thicker straw if this had been in more sunlight.

The second pic is of heavily deer-browsed plants that are a year old.

Ok it just denied my pics so if anyone could teach me how to upload pics I will attach to next post.  It let me go through the process but then said a security token was missing?  I emailed administrator for help also.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 5, 2014)

southernhabitats said:


> Ok it just denied my pics so if anyone could teach me how to upload pics I will attach to next post.  It let me go through the process but then said a security token was missing?  I emailed administrator for help also.



Try resizing it.  Or if you're on a mobile device try using the photobucket app.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Dawg!  Put them on Photobucket.  Links below.  Also please go to Southern Habitats Facebook page and look at the photo album "Sweet Tea Wildlife Seed"

Joe Reams
joe@southernhabitats.com
850-879-7900


http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/SToffice_zpsb86ab399.jpg

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/STBRS_zps9482456c.jpg


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 5, 2014)

*more Sweet Tea pics*

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/STbrowse5_zpsb115ebca.jpg

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/STbrowse6_zpsfa211ecb.jpg

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/STbrowse2_zps513de201.jpg


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 5, 2014)

Just noticed the building and cross tie I referred to do not show on picture.  The wall is on the left, maybe 2 feet away and the cross tie on the right a few inches out of the pic


----------



## TJay (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pics Joe I'll know what it looks like.  I'm heading down to check it out tomorrow hopefully I'll be able to take some pics of the progress.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks I look forward to the report.  With the rain and heat we have had you should see emergence within a week.  That is, of course if our recommendations were followed.  I had a gentleman call me the other day to say his weren't coming up in pots after two weeks.  Come to find out he planted the seed an inch and a half deep.  No worries though, he had only planted a few for a test.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 7, 2014)

We planted 2 bottles last month and it sounds like we may have messed up because we have not seen any come up but I will check again next weekend


----------



## TJay (Jun 7, 2014)

No joy on the sweet tea.  I put it out about a month ago and it looks as though a few are just now sprouting but not many plants.  My buddy put out 2 bottles around his spot and I honestly couldn't spot any over there.  Wish I had better news but that's the way it goes.  There are several persimmon trees in there and they're just starting to show some fruit so that's something of a consolation prize.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 7, 2014)

Dennis said:


> We planted 2 bottles last month and it sounds like we may have messed up because we have not seen any come up but I will check again next weekend



I am the other half of this "we". I also put four seeds in my flower bed, and they have not come up. Ten days ago, I put two seeds in jar top, inside some folded up paper towels, and placed it in the window seal. I keep it wet and check it daily, but neither seed has yet to show any sign of germination.


----------



## GaSwamper1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the updates guys I'm sure this helps a lota folks out. If yur like me always looking for a new hardy crop but I already spend a lot of time and money on prepping and maintaining what I got it's sometimes hard to take a gamble on the unknown.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 8, 2014)

*Sweet Tea Seed*

Barry and TJay, I want you two to get some more seed out there.  Depending on where you are you may have had some cool nights (below 60) a month ago.  Here in North FL it has only been consistently above 60 for a few weeks.  Send me an email and I will send you some more seed, no charge.  It can be a little tricky to get going but I have found that planting it in hot weather with good moisture stimulates fast germination.  In my experience the longer it lies there waiting for the right conditions the poorer the stand.  Planting at the right time makes a big difference.  Not sure about the paper towel thing.  ST doesn't germinate in really wet conditions.  The reason I know this is because I was growing it in plugs in my nursery and was used to getting germination within a week.  When I wasn't seeing anything after a week I reduced the irrigation and it all germinated.  The paper towel is usually either sopping wet or drying out unless you are really good about keeping it moist.  Also fluctuating temperatures also stimulate germination.  If indoors it is also really sluggish about germinating because the temps are constant.  Let's get some more out there.  When you get it established you will see its value later this summer and especially next year.  As I said send me an email and I'll get this right out to you.  Call me if you want to discuss.    

Joe
joe@southernhabitats.com
850-879-7900


----------



## TJay (Jun 8, 2014)

Will do Joe.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 10, 2014)

*Sweet Tea*

I have you and Barry a nice package shipping out today.  Y'all please call me if I can help you with some site specific recommendations.  All of my customers get this same treatment.  We are in this for the long haul and I am determined to demonstrate this product's value no matter what it takes.  If I wasn't totally convinced I would never stake my reputation on it nor put the money I have in growing it.  Stay in touch!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Joe. I'm not approaching this as a food plot to hunt over, but more as scattered patches of plants, here, there, and yonder for browse. That being said, if we have any luck, don't be expecting to see a picture of a sea of sweet tea.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 12, 2014)

That is a great way to use this plant, to start small patches of it.  Make yourself a nice flat bed with a garden rake, shake the seed over it, lightly scratch them in, pack, then mulch.  If hard soil, make sure to scratch it enough to have an inch or so of loose soil.  If in a really shady area, go easy with the mulch.  If full sun, go heavier.  Properly planted seed usually begin popping up within a week, so you may try several mini test plots and save back the bulk of your seed until you see what seemed to work best.  Everbody's situation is a little bit different but unless you have limestone soil there is no reason why virtually everybody in the Southeast can't have success with Sweet Tea.

Let me know when you get your seed.  It should arrive today.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 12, 2014)

Seeds arrived today Joe. What were you trying to do...see just how many you could stuff in a quart zip loc bag? Lota seeds, whole lota seeds...let the fun begin. Thank you.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 12, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Seeds arrived today Joe. What were you trying to do...see just how many you could stuff in a quart zip loc bag? Lota seeds, whole lota seeds...let the fun begin. Thank you.



Joe I got mine today also and thank you! I look forward to planting them correctly this time. Its great to see some one stand behind there product like this and it should be a big benefit to our property


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 12, 2014)

Dennis said:


> Joe I got mine today also and thank you! I look forward to planting them correctly this time. Its great to see some one stand behind there product like this and it should be a big benefit to our property



Thats great  news. I can take some off your hands if you have to many seeds. Just saying....I'm close by.


----------



## TJay (Jun 12, 2014)

Got mine too, thanks Joe.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 12, 2014)

You're welcome!  I look forward to hearing how it goes.  Craka get your credit card out and order up a batch!  As you see I'll take care of you if you have trouble, which after all this talk you really shouldn't.

BTW guys, I am thinking of amending my fertilizer recommendation to using more like 5 lb. 10-10-10 per 1,000 sq. ft. or 10 lb. 5-10-15, which I like even better.  Currently on my website I recommend 10 lb per 1,000 sq. ft. (43 lb. N/ac) but I'm afraid without being incorporated it may burn some seedlings if it turns off dry just after emergence.  Play it safe to start with and when the plants have a few leaves on them they can withstand a lot of fertilizer.  Good luck and I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 13, 2014)

southernhabitats said:


> You're welcome!  I look forward to hearing how it goes.  Craka get your credit card out and order up a batch!  As you see I'll take care of you if you have trouble, which after all this talk you really shouldn't.
> 
> BTW guys, I am thinking of amending my fertilizer recommendation to using more like 5 lb. 10-10-10 per 1,000 sq. ft. or 10 lb. 5-10-15, which I like even better.  Currently on my website I recommend 10 lb per 1,000 sq. ft. (43 lb. N/ac) but I'm afraid without being incorporated it may burn some seedlings if it turns off dry just after emergence.  Play it safe to start with and when the plants have a few leaves on them they can withstand a lot of fertilizer.  Good luck and I appreciate any feedback.



Sure is great to see someone back up his product. Congrat to you sir .


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks.  I know the burden is on us to demonstrate the product is what I claim it to be and I'll do whatever it takes to accomplish this.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 19, 2014)

Dennis and Barry planted a bunch of seed last weekend, We need a rain.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully the pattern will crank back up soon.  We really need good moisture AND heat to get good germ.  Thanks for the update and please keep me posted.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 22, 2014)

The seed dennis and barry planted have had two good rains on them since they were planted last week.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 22, 2014)

That could be enough to germinate them depending on soil texture and planting depth.  As you know sand dries out fast at the surface so I recommend getting it deeper and also mulching, especially in full sun.  For some reason I don't understand, the seed really likes to germinate where there is organic matter.  However you can take a plug and plant it right out in the sun and mineral soil and it will do just fine, especially if fertilized.  Obviously, like anything it has to have moisture to get established but once it is established it is very, very drought tolerant.


----------



## TJay (Jun 23, 2014)

We put ours out Saturday, actually a light rain was falling as we put it out.  More rain forecasted for this week.  It might be a few weeks before we get back down to check on progress.


----------



## imkevdog (Jun 25, 2014)

ordered mine last night will try july 4 weekend to plant, middle ga


----------



## Dennis (Jun 25, 2014)

I hear some of ours are sprouting


----------



## dpoole (Jun 26, 2014)

I see some plants coming up, they seem to be doing better in shady areas that hold moisture, which makes perfect sence.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jun 27, 2014)

We planted a test plot yesterday at the QDMA headquarters in Athens.  I say "we" but Rans Thomas actually did it for us.  Some was mulched, some not, some will be kept clean, some will be left weedy.  He is going to try the liquid fertilizer he is using to see how ST responds.  Hopefully by convention time we'll have something to show.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 6, 2014)

How big do the plants need to be before some fertilizer is put out around them ?


----------



## southernhabitats (Jul 7, 2014)

I just sent you a message but will repeat here for the benefit of other readers.

I have recommended putting out a light dose at planting, especially when in mineral soil with very low OM like sand or clay.  The problem that can arise is burning if it gets a short rain and then dries out just after germination, especially if it is too much fertilizer.

Therefore I have started waiting until the plants get two or three leaves, not counting the little round bed leaves, to apply it.  I have found that by the time they are an inch tall in the (low fertility) conditions I just described, they will be sort of yellow with leaves cupped straight up indicating nutrient deficiency.  A good dose of fertilizer will make plants like that green up and take off.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 8, 2014)

have seen a few small plants  that fit that description, will put out a small amout of fertliz on them soon. Will try to do it just prior to a good rain


----------



## southernhabitats (Jul 12, 2014)

Here are links to pics taken in the flower bed on Friday.  I tried to add descriptions but the site kept putting it on the wrong picture.  If you see a photo of mature ST that has been browsed and it says it is 7 weeks old then this is an error.  Every time I fix it it does it again.  You can tell the difference based on the earlier pics from the same place.

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/SToffice3_zps66cc04ca.jpg

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/SToffice2_zps2d31c591.jpg


----------



## GaSwamper1 (Jul 15, 2014)

southernhabitats said:


> Here are links to pics taken in the flower bed on Friday.  I tried to add descriptions but the site kept putting it on the wrong picture.  If you see a photo of mature ST that has been browsed and it says it is 7 weeks old then this is an error.  Every time I fix it it does it again.  You can tell the difference based on the earlier pics from the same place.
> 
> http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/SToffice3_zps66cc04ca.jpg
> 
> http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/SToffice2_zps2d31c591.jpg


Those are definatley some good looking plants, looks like you just gotta find the right seed bed to make em happy. So far looks like from some of the posts they need the right blend of moist and maybe mulchy soil.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jul 17, 2014)

Agreed GASwamper.  To get them started it needs to be right but the funny thing is you can plant a plug in about any soil and fertilize it and it will grow if it gets rain long enough to root in.  That is unless it gets flooded.  The deep tap root makes it really tolerant of drought but it does make a lot more browse with moisture.  The sensitive time is from germination until it is about an inch tall.  I have guys that plant it in plugs and plant them in strips in their plots and have great success.  There again if the conditions are right all that is unnecessary.


----------



## GaSwamper1 (Jul 19, 2014)

southernhabitats said:


> Agreed GASwamper.  To get them started it needs to be right but the funny thing is you can plant a plug in about any soil and fertilize it and it will grow if it gets rain long enough to root in.  That is unless it gets flooded.  The deep tap root makes it really tolerant of drought but it does make a lot more browse with moisture.  The sensitive time is from germination until it is about an inch tall.  I have guys that plant it in plugs and plant them in strips in their plots and have great success.  There again if the conditions are right all that is unnecessary.



Sounds like a good candidate to get started in the greenhouse like I do my sawtooths.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jul 20, 2014)

If you have a shadehouse or greenhouse and the time to do this, without a doubt this is the best way to get the most out of a shaker of Sweet Tea seed.  My hope is that people will learn the best way to start it in their area via direct seeding, as so many others have.  It begins with taking one shaker and scratching in a small patch here and there, using different depths, soils, fertility, moisture, etc.  It is worth the effort because once established it is tough and with a little fertility, makes a lot of good browse every year.


----------



## imkevdog (Jul 22, 2014)

planted two weeks ago ,checked this past weekend ,nothing yet,will check in another two weeks


----------



## HeadBuckDawg (Jul 23, 2014)

Will hogs eat sweet tea?


----------



## southernhabitats (Jul 24, 2014)

No they show no interest.  I have a field that is full of hogs and they root in between the rows of ST.  I need to take pics of this.  I have had this question many times but until now was unsure how to answer.  They don't seem to be interested at all.


----------



## southernhabitats (Jul 26, 2014)

This is a close up shot taken by Rans Thomas of newly emerging Sweet Tea in a demo plot planted at the QDMA National Headquarters in Athens.  I am unable to attend this year but thanks to Rans for the pic and also for planting the plot a few weeks ago.  

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/STQDMA2_zps0621ed9f.jpeg

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/STQDMA_zpsf173f15f.jpeg


----------



## imkevdog (Aug 4, 2014)

planted my sweet tea weekend of 7/4 ,checked this past week end nothing yet ? must of done something wrong ,been getting rain


----------



## Echo (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds like a very beneficial plant for wildlife and I really like the fact that it's a native.

Not sure if these specimens could be related to it or not but they volunteered this summer in area of soil that that I've been planting/working for deer. I wasn't sure what it was but it looked like something a deer might eat so I left it. Sure enough they're starting to hit it hard now.


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 5, 2014)

imkevdog said:


> planted my sweet tea weekend of 7/4 ,checked this past week end nothing yet ? must of done something wrong ,been getting rain



The seed at the QDMA headquarters in Athens was planted June 28th and Rans sent me the pics in my post above on July 25th (not to be confused with the pics from my office flower bed).  This was slower than I am used to seeing so I was getting a little concerned.  Of course the timing of the rains, depth of the seed and soil texture all play a role in how long it takes to see emergence.  Temperature too obviously but we all know what THATS been like over the last month.  It seem to me that by now you definitely should be seeing something.  Here it has been really dry for the last two weeks but I know that is a regional or even local thing.  Please keep me posted on what you see the next time you check.  Feel free to email me at joe@southernhabitats.com or call me at 850-879-7900.  Thanks.

Joe


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> Sounds like a very beneficial plant for wildlife and I really like the fact that it's a native.
> 
> Not sure if these specimens could be related to it or not but they volunteered this summer in area of soil that that I've been planting/working for deer. I wasn't sure what it was but it looked like something a deer might eat so I left it. Sure enough they're starting to hit it hard now.



I am not sure what the plant is in the pics but it looks like it may be in the nightshade family (Solanaceae).


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 5, 2014)

Imkevdog BTW I think the plot in Athens was actually planted on 6/26 not 6/28.


----------



## imkevdog (Aug 5, 2014)

Joe ,I will be going back on 8/15 will keep you  up to date on progress


----------



## Echo (Aug 5, 2014)

southernhabitats said:


> I am not sure what the plant is in the pics but it looks like it may be in the nightshade family (Solanaceae).



I believe that you are correct. Looks like it's either black nightshade or garden huckleberry which is also in the nightshade family. Either way the local deer seem to like it just fine.

I'd like to give Sweet Tea a try but the main area that I have to plant was limed pretty heavily in the spring so it sounds like I would likely need to amend the soil somewhat to have any success with it.


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 5, 2014)

The recommendation I made about not planting in freshly limed areas is because of a suspicion I have based on some reports I have received.  It is not something that has shown to be across the board though because I have customers that say it hasn't hurt their stand.  I still have a lot to learn about this plant.  Let me know when you get ready to try it and I will help all I can.  Thanks!


----------



## Echo (Aug 5, 2014)

southernhabitats said:


> The recommendation I made about not planting in freshly limed areas is because of a suspicion I have based on some reports I have received.  It is not something that has shown to be across the board though because I have customers that say it hasn't hurt their stand.  I still have a lot to learn about this plant.  Let me know when you get ready to try it and I will help all I can.  Thanks!



That's good to know. We'll soon see how Sweet Tea does here in coastal Georgia. Thank you!


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 7, 2014)

Echo said:


> That's good to know. We'll soon see how Sweet Tea does here in coastal Georgia. Thank you!



Shipped yesterday Echo!


----------



## Echo (Aug 7, 2014)

southernhabitats said:


> Shipped yesterday Echo!



Excellent, Joe! I've got my plot weeded, fertilized and Sweet Tea ready. Looks like we've got some showers in the forecast for next week as well. Thanks again, Ernie


----------



## GaSwamper1 (Aug 7, 2014)

What would be the cutoff dates you think for Middle Georgia planting times?


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 8, 2014)

I would like to see it planted by the end of September but as long as there are warm nights, hot days and moisture in the forecast it can be planted later but October is usually dry here in N. FL.


----------



## Echo (Aug 12, 2014)

southernhabitats said:


> I would like to see it planted by the end of September but as long as there are warm nights, hot days and moisture in the forecast it can be planted later but October is usually dry here in N. FL.



Joe, I'm pleased to report that I've got what looks to be a good germination only three days after planting! 

Below are some pics of the seedlings as well as my small 1000 sq. ft. plot.


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 13, 2014)

Rock on!


----------



## imkevdog (Aug 19, 2014)

checked sweet tea at camp nothing, planted in containers at home about 2 weeks ago ,planted 75 seeds got about a dozen plants coming up. can't figure it ,out my buddy planted in containers his grew like crazy. the ones I planted at camp were done july 4 weekend


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 19, 2014)

imkevdog said:


> checked sweet tea at camp nothing, planted in containers at home about 2 weeks ago ,planted 75 seeds got about a dozen plants coming up. can't figure it ,out my buddy planted in containers his grew like crazy. the ones I planted at camp were done july 4 weekend



How long has it been since some of your container seeds germinated.  I like to share the fact that the last xray on this seed was 89% of pellets are live seeds.  Germ was about 97%.  That said this plant has proven that it is very prone to secondary (or environmental) dormancy and we have NOT figured out all the reasons why.  One is cool nights but there again I have seen it emerge in Dec. so it can be a pain for some people.  Imkevdog I routinely send out extra seed to people who are struggling so after you feel like you have made due diligence and still not happy email me and I'll hook you up.  All I ask is that you don't plow up where you planted the first.  I find that a lot of customers come back and say it eventually came up.  This is very common in natives.


----------



## Steyr (Aug 19, 2014)

Bought 3 bottles and I can't even get one to sprout in a wet paper towel in a pie plate in the closet.
 Have planted 2 bottles in a perfect place
and nothing... I mean nothing  

Why don't you send me $105 worth of Durana Clover
and we will call it even. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 19, 2014)

Clearly not a perfect place Stevr and I've used - and failed - with the wet paper towel trick on many seeds, including ST.  Not as good a test as one might think.  This is not an issue with the seed, although for my purposes this is somewhat immaterial since I am promoting a product that must be somewhat user friendly.  All I can say is that I will guarantee the viability of this seed when it is received and because I am hoping to expand my market I am going a step further and offering help for those who have trouble getting it started.  It starts with the basics of how, when and where you planted, then moves to soil type, texture, etc.  So far out of over 400 customers I have about 4 that have demanded refunds.  Guess what?  I have given it to them.  I have staked my reputation on this plant because I know what it is and don't plan to hide any time soon.  I don't sell Durana although it is a great product from a great company, run by good people who I know and know me.


----------



## imkevdog (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't have any intentions of plowing it up, I put it on very edges of plots I am very patient ,thank you .I am going back labor day weekend will keep you informed


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 21, 2014)

I appreciate this.  I am usually working with about 4 or 5 guys at any particular time.  When we work a little to pinpoint what's going on and take steps to fix it we end up getting a stand.


----------



## richardh8700 (Aug 22, 2014)

putting some sweet tea in the ground labor day weekend in Emmanuel County. Will keep yall updated


----------



## Echo (Aug 22, 2014)

I planted another small patch on Monday afternoon after a good storm had rolled through soaking the ground real good. Again I got three day germination that appears to be an even higher percentage than the first round since I took extra care to not to plant the seeds too deeply the second time.

The first plot continues to do well and some of the rows that I thought were going to be empty have now started emerging. I will add that I'm able to irrigate which is no doubt a big advantage in this blistering heat.


----------



## xjd33x (Aug 22, 2014)

*Sweet Tea*

Has anyone tried this product in North Georgia yet? IE Gilmer County. These mountain deer seem to have different preferences than others.


----------



## xjd33x (Aug 24, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 24, 2014)

I will do a little research to see what north GA customers I have and will get back with you.


----------



## imkevdog (Sep 2, 2014)

I checked mine I still have nothing .I prepared my food plots ,planted my oats and  put down rest of  sweet tea ,we will see what happens


----------



## xjd33x (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you southernhabitats.


----------



## southernhabitats (Sep 6, 2014)

Did we speak by phone?  I apologize for not answering here but have had a big plant order to get out over the last week.  Please feel free to contact me by phone or email. 

Joe Reams
joe@southernhabitats.com
850-879-7900


----------



## richardh8700 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Emanuel Co*

Checked the test plot in Emanuel this week end, sweet tea was up about 1/4 inch in one week. will see how it looks next weekend an snap some pics if it don't drown.


----------



## imkevdog (Sep 8, 2014)

I got nothing coming out of ground and the ones I planted in containers on 8/9 are about 1/2" tall ?


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 8, 2014)

Echo said:


> Not sure if these specimens could be related to it or not but they volunteered this summer in area of soil that that I've been planting/working for deer. I wasn't sure what it was but it looked like something a deer might eat so I left it. Sure enough they're starting to hit it hard now.



What you have pictured is Virginia Groundcherry. It is in the Nightshade family, & while deer do browse it well in a fertilized plot, you most definitely do not want it in your food plots. It is not very nutritious & contains a number of toxic compounds, but the main reason you do not want it in a plot is it will take over. It is still sensitive to Roundup, but 2-4 DB will just twist it up & it will continue to produce seed. 

It will have seed pods that look like a Chinese lantern (you can see some in the second pic you posted). Inside each of those, is a berry, containing hundreds of tiny seeds. So you start out with a few plants, the deer are eating them, so you say: hey, I'll leave them be. Next year you have a few hundred, after that, they smother what you are trying to grow. Unlike most of the Nightshade family, deer will browse this one, but you need to control it while you can. If you want to have it, haul the plants out of your plot into the woods where you don't care if they grow, but don't let it go to seed in your food plot.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 9, 2014)

Will someone who planted some from seed, in the wild, not under irrigation  please post some pictures of some  mature plants?


----------



## imkevdog (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't got one that came up in the wild and the ones in containers aren't very big for 5 weeks  and only about one third came up


----------



## southernhabitats (Sep 16, 2014)

Pics of the Sweet Tea planted outside my office in a neglected flower bed on 5/23/14.  Seed was shaken out, stomped in with my boots and left.  It rained a lot the first week and the plants were popping up within a week.  Never fertilized or watered.  No soil amendments period.  Sandy loam with old crumbly pinestraw.

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums...b-db29-4884-a139-0fc37006c57e_zpse83361ab.jpg


----------



## southernhabitats (Sep 16, 2014)

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/SToffice7_zpsd89de9b6.jpg


----------



## Echo (Sep 16, 2014)

Forest Grump said:


> What you have pictured is Virginia Groundcherry. It is in the Nightshade family, & while deer do browse it well in a fertilized plot, you most definitely do not want it in your food plots. It is not very nutritious & contains a number of toxic compounds, but the main reason you do not want it in a plot is it will take over. It is still sensitive to Roundup, but 2-4 DB will just twist it up & it will continue to produce seed.
> 
> It will have seed pods that look like a Chinese lantern (you can see some in the second pic you posted). Inside each of those, is a berry, containing hundreds of tiny seeds. So you start out with a few plants, the deer are eating them, so you say: hey, I'll leave them be. Next year you have a few hundred, after that, they smother what you are trying to grow. Unlike most of the Nightshade family, deer will browse this one, but you need to control it while you can. If you want to have it, haul the plants out of your plot into the woods where you don't care if they grow, but don't let it go to seed in your food plot.



Thanks, Forest Grump! I get them gone then!



As for my ST, it's been almost six weeks since germination and just as soon as it started showing some vigorous growth the deer found it. I can vouch for the fact that they most definitely will eat it in Georgia. Some plants are already growing back from being nipped whereas others have been completely uprooted. Right now, I'm just hoping that it well grow well enough to become established and return next spring because I can tell there is a lot potential with it.


----------



## southernhabitats (Sep 16, 2014)

Echo that is useful info for me because our deer don't bother it until it is over 6" tall.  I would suggest throwing out some milorganite or either some repellent.  I would also fertilize it pretty heavy.  Once it gets a few leaves on it it really tolerates fertilizer.  Goal being to get a good root system established for next year like you said.  If you have a chance check out the pics on photobucket of the ST at my office.  I am the first to say getting it up is definitely the most aggravating part but once up it has never disappointed me.  Some stands have taken longer than others to develop and we are trying to learn as much as we can about why.  I really appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 17, 2014)

Is it still early enough to plant this, I got my order in last week and found a few likely areas Id like to try it. I have 1 spot in the woods on a small creek bottom under the canopy with some sun Id like to have something growing, would this be a good spot? other areas are along some established plots that will get a lot more sun.


----------



## imkevdog (Sep 17, 2014)

I talked to my buddy last night and he said his ST he planted  in virgina is doing great deer are starting to hit his ,he is up near where rt 81 crosses 77


----------



## southernhabitats (Sep 17, 2014)

Killdee said:


> Is it still early enough to plant this, I got my order in last week and found a few likely areas Id like to try it. I have 1 spot in the woods on a small creek bottom under the canopy with some sun Id like to have something growing, would this be a good spot? other areas are along some established plots that will get a lot more sun.



Killdee it sounds like a good place to plant.  It is not too early as long as you have warm nights and moisture.  Get it pressed in tight and keep moist (not muddy) for a few days to get it to germinate.  It likes rich soil but responds well to fertilization when in poor soil, just don't wait too long before you feed it.  You can burn it when it is small so be careful.  Once established it can tolerate heavy rates of fertilizer, although no need in doing this more than twice a year.  I only fertilize mine once.  Once it is up a few inches tall it will do fine and will take a lot of dry weather.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 22, 2014)

So how big do you let them get before fertilizing? I took pic's and will post any growth and results as they grow. Also, is there any benefit to planting a nurse crop like wheat or oats with this or will it just compete?


----------



## southernhabitats (Sep 23, 2014)

When they have three or more leaves on them go ahead and give them a dose.  I actually recommend putting some out even at planting but you just have to be careful not to burn them.  Always do it when rain is in the forecast and when moisture is already present.  If the fertilizer gets washed in and then in turns off dry for a week or more you can lose seedlings if it's too hot.  When they have two leaves with one whorled up one coming out of the top they are ready to feed pretty generously.

Feel free to overseed with the cool season grasses.  ST will almost stop growing when nights get 55 or so but will continue to add roots especially during warm moist periods in fall and winter.  The competition will not hurt it if you use a moderate to low seeding rate.  It will be coming on strong by May next year and you can just let the cereals seed out and die.  This environment is perfect for the ST to develop.  Fertilize heavy in April.


----------



## southernhabitats (Sep 23, 2014)

NOTE:
"Too hot" in the first paragraph referring to too much fertilizer not temp.


----------



## southernhabitats (Oct 1, 2014)

Here is a pic from a North FL Sweet Tea customer (Jesse Moore) of bucks fighting in a Sweet Tea patch that has just been mowed.

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/Joe_Reams_III/DeerFighting-1-page-001_zps53e71fa7.jpg


----------



## amtarn6790 (Jul 28, 2015)

*sucess in north ga?*

anyone have any success with Sweet Tea in North Ga? Our camp is in the Rome area and I'm thinking about trying some.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 7, 2015)

Amtarn, I see you haven't gotten any responses here?  I too, was interested in the success of this.  Hmm???


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't know if it's the same strain or not but I have Sida weeds growing in my horse pasture. They grow like crazy but I have yet to see anything eat them. They are also hard to kill, pasture pro barely did anything and they came back. I cut them with the mower but they just grow right back. Just keep that in mind if you are spraying or decide you want to get rid of them.


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 9, 2015)

Sweet Tea is not hard to kill. I have conducted many herbicide tests on it over the years looking for something to use over it selectively. Triclopyr, glyphosate and metsulfuron all three will kill it graveyard dead. However nobody who gets it started on their place would ever want to do that if raising deer is a priority.  I have customers in north GA but can't call out any of them specifically without doing some research. Main thing is planting in moisture ahead of a hot rainy week and plenty of fertilizer to get it kicked off.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 9, 2015)

I inquired about sweet tea via your website days ago and no reply?  It would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## amtarn6790 (Aug 10, 2015)

I recently sent an email to southern habitats inquiring about the success of SwetTea in the Northwest GA area and received a pretty prompt response saying "We have sent to dawsonville and other towns around that area but I haven't received a lot of feedback. I will send you our brochure to look over and let you decide if you want to try it. I will say that I have had a lot of success with it this year in a lot of different soils. The main thing is planting it in moisture ahead of a hot wet week. Then feeding it right away. As soon as it has three leaves we are hitting it pretty hard with fertilizer to kick it off. This is working really good for us. You may get some winter kill up there but unlikely to lose it all. This plant is a good seeder also so once you make a crop of seeds it should regenerate from seed as well as the parent plants." I ordered a jar of it and plan to try and get it in the ground in the next week or so if we get a good rain. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 10, 2015)

Correct me if my math is not accurate.  And if this has been covered, my bad.

a $35 shaker covers 2000 sq ft.

1 acre = 43560 sq ft/ 2000 sq ft, you will need approx. 21+ shakers?

5 Shakers = $150 x 4 = $600 to $700 + per acre??

Am I calculating this right??


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 11, 2015)

I just spoke with Joe, I drank the cool aid, going down this weekend to plant Some, I will be putting cameras on a few spots, I will share my results.


----------



## Mc1987 (Aug 11, 2015)

167 
I planted some on north Florida and had good germination. The method that worked best for me was I lightly tilled the site then spread the seed and ran over it with my truck to pack it down. I followed the fertilizer recommendations. The deer preference is high if it will seed out like joe says it will it is going to be a very good food plot. Do not plant until you get the right forecast


----------



## Echo (Aug 11, 2015)

Mc1987 said:


> 167
> I planted some on north Florida and had good germination. The method that worked best for me was I lightly tilled the site then spread the seed and ran over it with my truck to pack it down. I followed the fertilizer recommendations. The deer preference is high if it will seed out like joe says it will it is going to be a very good food plot. Do not plant until you get the right forecast



Great advice on timing it with a good chance of rain in the forecast. 

They keep my small patch mowed down to about 6-10'' but then it starts to spread out wide and lateral so that it sort of resembles a peanut plant. It's about 3' tall in my control cage.....would have gotten higher than that if the cage had been taller and I'm also seeing pretty good seed production already with new plants sprouting up, particularly around the control cage.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks, 50% chance of rain everyday next week.


----------



## Mc1987 (Aug 13, 2015)

I am thinking about putting some milorganite on mine to keep the deer out so it can go to seed.


----------



## Echo (Aug 14, 2015)

Here are a few pics of my small (approx. 800 sg ft) sweet tea plot on the side of my yard. I planted it at about this time last year.

As I stated earlier it's about 3' in the cage and several inches tall elsewhere. The taller woody plants near the cage are heavily browsed azaleas....they like those too.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 14, 2015)

So the 64 million dollar question - This is expensive stuff.  Is it worth it??

The way I see it, if you can get the plant to regenerate (come to seed), it might be worth it??  But the problem seems to be, if the deer brows it, it will not be able to re-seed itself??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 14, 2015)

How winter-hardy is this stuff? What is the basement temp that will prevent it from being a perennial?


----------



## Echo (Aug 14, 2015)

167WhiteTAIL said:


> So the 64 million dollar question - This is expensive stuff.  Is it worth it??
> 
> The way I see it, if you can get the plant to regenerate (come to seed), it might be worth it??  But the problem seems to be, if the deer brows it, it will not be able to re-seed itself??



Is it worth it? That's a tough one..... it was for me because I was able to get it established and now I've got a permanent summer food plot for the price of one bottle of seed. However, it took a lot of TLC early on to get those plants up to where they were self sustaining......that sort of care may be hard to duplicate in a wild setting. I think if you get good timely rains and planted the seed carefully you'd be okay. Deer don't start eating it right away like they would peas or other crops. Planted this late in the summer you will not get much if any seed production....you'll be counting on the perennial nature of the plant for next year's crop and then it will start producing seed.

Even though those browsed plants are small they're still flowering and producing seed in the interior parts of the plant which become semi-protected with sturdy stems shielding the lower parts of the plant. They've already produced some viable seed and I expect quite a bit more from them before the first frost.

You'll have to decide for yourself whether it's worth the expense....I'm not prepared or experienced enough with it to suggest that others buy it. Deer in southeast Ga. like it....that much I can attest to.



NCHillbilly said:


> How winter-hardy is this stuff? What is the basement temp that will prevent it from being a perennial?



I don't know that for sure either, NCHillbilly. Probably got as cold as 17 or 18 here last winter and I got just about all of mine back. It would have to do a lot better than that in your neck of the woods certainly.


Will be putting the cam on the plot tonight to see how many show up.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 14, 2015)

Just got my shipment, Thank you Joe!!  Getting ready to head to camp in the AM.

I will take some pics and post, we can watch sweet tea grow.  I am also gonna put some in the back yard, it is just as good of a test spot as any.

I have to give Joe at Southern Habitat plug!!  He has been awesome to work with, and very, very helpful!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 14, 2015)

Echo said:


> I don't know that for sure either, NCHillbilly. Probably got as cold as 17 or 18 here last winter and I got just about all of mine back. It would have to do a lot better than that in your neck of the woods certainly.
> 
> 
> Will be putting the cam on the plot tonight to see how many show up.



I doubt if it would live up here in the mountains, we got a couple nights down to -10 the last 2 years. But I own a small chunk of land in SC on the SC/GA border across from Elbert/Lincoln Counties, usually don't get much below a couple nights in the teens there. I have about a 1/4 acre spot on it that I'm gonna plant some kind of food plot. Perennial sounds good to me.


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 17, 2015)

I just got online and was pleased to see a flurry of Sweet Tea chatter.  I appreciate the remarks Whitetail it's been good working with you too.  You redeemed yourself after beating me up about my prices!  The fact that you asked a lot of questions is a sign that is typical of people who end up really getting the most out of Sweet Tea.  As with any perennial stand regardless of type (alfalfa, bahia grass or whatever), there are two constants: Method, Timing and Proper Fertility are important considerations when starting from seeds and secondly: a certain amount of management has to be done on a seasonal basis.  Sweet Tea is no different.  When you do finally get a stand going you will invariably find some areas that grow Sweet Tea better than others.  This is going to help you get better at choosing sites.  You will also learn that it tolerates and actually converts a lot more fertilizer than I officially recommend.  I lean to the conservative side because I know a lot of people tend to over use fertilizer and end up burning up seedlings with N.  It takes experience.  Then you will agree with me that it is worth it.  I almost decided not to bring this product to the market because of the cost and time involved in it (hand harvesting, cleaning, processing, treating, promoting, distributing etc. etc.) and we were working on a lot of other plants successfully.  HOWEVER the more I grew this stuff and watched just how much browse it can mke and how deer MAULED it...  I decided to get busy.  Once again, I am here if anyone want to discuss and I am ALWAYS so appreciative of feedback both good and bad.  Thanks again.

Joe Reams
President
Southern Habitats, LLC
850-879-7900


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 17, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> I inquired about sweet tea via your website days ago and no reply?  It would be appreciated thanks.



I'm very sorry about missing your inquiry.  This happens sometimes and I am not sure why.  Please feel free to contact me any time.

Joe Reams
850-879-7900
joe@southernhabitats.com


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 17, 2015)

*Sweet Tea cold tolerance*

Hillbilly I think you are probably right although we are unsure as to the low temp tolerance.  I feel strongly that someone could still get a stand going as a reseeding annual though if they tended it right.  I would probably plant some plugs up there in May and put the fertilizer to them.  With rainfall and heat I would expect them to make a decent seed crop before a hard freeze.  They may even get lucky one year.  The point would be to create a seed bank.  Then you would be relying on getting regeneration from seeds for the next year production.  I know it can be done since it is such a good seed producer.  The longer the growing season the better for this plant though.



NCHillbilly said:


> I doubt if it would live up here in the mountains, we got a couple nights down to -10 the last 2 years. But I own a small chunk of land in SC on the SC/GA border across from Elbert/Lincoln Counties, usually don't get much below a couple nights in the teens there. I have about a 1/4 acre spot on it that I'm gonna plant some kind of food plot. Perennial sounds good to me.


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 17, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I have about 10% of plants that never come out after the second year.  Some of it is obviously just natural plant loss from being a shortlived perennial but I do think we lose more after hard winters.  In other words I think some of it is winter kill.  We had a low temp of 17 last year however I didn't notice any plant loss whatsoever in first year plants but a substantial amount in a three year old stand next to it.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks again Joe, I planted 7 stands this weekend, all in different environments on my property.

---> 7 different spots:
1 Mostly sandy spot, - we are having doubts about this spot, past food plots have been very thin when we planted these areas.
1 in between pine rows, 
1 in a semi shaded section of hardwoods, edge of a road, 
1 in a full sun sandy clay mix (more clay, than sand)
1 in a sand/ clay drainage spot built for water run off for our road, I really want to see this one work, we have a bunch of these type of spots, they get sun, but not all day, these are elongated rectangles pushed into a 6 year old pine stand. 
1 we just did a stand of sprigs (fenced it off), 
1 on the edge of an established clover plot.

We mulched most of the spots with pine straw.

We also put a few sprigs Joe sent in a few of the harrowed/ seeded spots.  Every sprig we planted, we used my tomato cages.  I tied a pie pan to the cage to keep the deer off for now.

---> Total Investment:
All together I have about $150 in seed (5 shaker price), $30 fert, $25 milogra, and $120 mulch (we need to find a cheaper mulch, used 15 bails, and needed about 6 more). = $325

---> Process:
I harrowed most spots, about 5 ft wide, 30 to 40 yards long.  I spread about 2.5 times the recommended spread rate (I hope this was not a mistake), I spread the seed, we used the truck and tractor to pack the seed in the ground, we walked over and covered any exposed seed (99.9% of the seeds were covered).  We then added a healthy amount of 10-10-10, we mulched, and hand tossed milogra on top of the mulch.  

---> Fish:
I stayed and fished after we were done, we got a solid rain for about 30 minutes (THANK YOU TO THE PLANTING GODS!!!).  I caught a rock solid 4 to 5 pound large mouth, it was a good day!!

---> Great timing:
We are getting rain every day until Friday, then sun for a few days, and there is a little rain in the forecast for next week.

---> Yearly Maintenance: 
My plans are to try and get this stand coming up really, really good before I let deer start to feed (using milogra and pie plates tied to a stake).  

We will fertilize a few times per year, If (when) this works, we will have 7 solid high protein feed stations.  With hopes that it will re-seed itself and with a little help, continue growing for years.  I am also banking on deer feeding and spreading little Sweet Tea seeds all over the property, the gift that keeps on giving 

---> 4 year investment/ Expectations: 
$325 initial investment, plus $30 to $40 ish per year in maintenance, over 4 years we will have $450ish in 7 stands of high protein summer feed for deer, in theory it will pay for itself compared to spending countless dollars in protein pellets.

---> Other summer year round protein programs:
We also have year round Durana clover plots, We plant a soybean/ sun hemp mix (I was really happy with this, 3 different plots, I have pics of 5 different bachelor groups coming in all summer long to these plots, I have pics of a few bucks the BLEW up this summer and put on 20+ inches on a few from last year, I am elated with our young bucks, most of our young, new bucks are solid 6 and 8 ptrs.  I have noticed very few spikes).  All this coupled with a rock solid mineral program. 

I am not sure what else we can do??  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know!!  I will post pics later.

Regardless of results, I am having fun trying.


----------



## southernhabitats (Aug 18, 2015)

Sounds like a great plan to me. I look forward to the results. I expect you to start seeing germination within a week and hopefully have this stand well established before cold weather. Then next year it will show off for you. Please take time to visit the Southern Habitats Facebook page and view the photo album titled Sweet Tea Wildlife Seed. Thanks!


----------

